# Nest Cam



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

For anyone interested the Nottingham Trent University Peregrine nest cam is back on line with an HD camera this year. There's not much happening yet but it will get better

Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

when do they breed? as in when will there be chicks?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It will be a few weeks yet but I will update as eggs are laid and as they hatch


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

ah cool, im currently looking at one fo them ont he cam but he/she aint doing alot except look around, which isn't the most exciting thing as you say lol

also means i can see what the weather is doing at home, cos i live about a mile from there lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They do a lot of sitting around until the chicks are growing well, then they have to work much harder to feed them all


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

why are there no birds or eggs or chicks or anything? 

(i might be missing it and its really obvious )


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's too early yet, the cameras have to be set up early so the falcons aren't disturbed once they do start breeding. You will see them on the ledge occasionally but there wont be eggs for a while yet
You are so impatient


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> It's too early yet, the cameras have to be set up early so the falcons aren't disturbed once they do start breeding. You will see them on the ledge occasionally but there wont be eggs for a while yet
> You are so impatient


 i was worried someone had taken or hurt them


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They're safe, there is just nothing to keep them at the nest yet.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

One of them is on the far end of the ledge now


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There one there now with some sort of prey


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's there again now


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

someone should teach them some table manors, feathers everywhere now and not even a hint at tidying up all the feathers and bones, tut tut lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Wait until the chicks are fledging. The whole nest will be a health hazzard


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

lol, i take it nothing is done to clean it or anything and there left alone?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Both at the nest now


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

ah yeah, one on each cam lol

eggs wll be laid soon wont they?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tidgy said:


> lol, i take it nothing is done to clean it or anything and there left alone?


ey will just be left alone apar from when the chicks are rung



Tidgy said:


> ah yeah, one on each cam lol
> 
> eggs wll be laid soon wont they?


The male is the one at the nest the female is at the other end on the ledge. The eggs will be laid in the next week or so I think


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

ah cool, shall carry on poping back  cheers chap :cornut:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

In the nest box again


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder where they go at night!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Asleep in the nest box


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

We have an egg


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I know nothing about falconry, but i do feed a little gang of sparrows in my front garden they come about 6 times a day and i love watching them :thumbup: then one day last year they all started screaming and when i looked out of the window some sort of hawk had dived into the bushes and they all flew off , this hawk then just calmly sat on my fence near my front door which was open and stayed there for about a minute looking round and i was very close to it and was absolutely mesmerised  i carefully went inside to get my mobile to get a pic of it but the bloody dog caught sight of it and charged into the garden and it flew off still circling i was gutted !!! You dont see many birds of that type round here i was gutted bloody dog !!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bird on the ledge!!!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't help but feel sorry for the cold little eggy... I know I know, it's an EGG! It can't feel pain... but it looks lonely  :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

He will have a friend to keep him company on Friday


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

hawksport said:


> He will have a friend to keep him company on Friday


Has he given you a copy of the timetable then?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Has he given you a copy of the timetable then?


They have
The second egg has been laid


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Egg number 3 was laid some time Sunday afternoon


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fast asleep at the mo


----------



## Martha39 (Mar 15, 2012)

why are there no birds or eggs or chicks or anything?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh my word that's just lovely, seeing one in the box :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow thanks for this,
how amazing.
michelle x


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

They just did a shift change on the eggs, 4 now, I can't tell male from female though, any tips?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

cookiemom said:


> They just did a shift change on the eggs, 4 now, I can't tell male from female though, any tips?


You need to see them both together. The female is a falcon, the male is a tiercel. Tiercel is French for 1/3 because he is 1/3 smaller than the female. If you look closely you can also tell the female by her slightly over grown beak


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

They were both there for quite a while but no2 was way along the ledge and they swapped real quick, I did really notice the beak while no1 was on the nest he/she had the odd peck at a stone, it was really curved so think that might be the female? 
Hmm not sure now, camera 1 has a zoom on the nest (no sound though) the bird does looks smaller, shame its not near to the measures more, will keep watching! Just looked again, pretty sure thats the male, what do you think?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sure that's the female


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

They just swapped again, that one def looks bigger.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Ha ha, I found the earlier footage, shows the male and female, can't believe I been watching so long! must do some chores, fab link


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww just had a little peek (well actually for about half an hour :lol and saw the eggs when I think it was mum took a break for a minute or so. It is so exciting - how long do they take to hatch?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They should start hatching on the 21st April


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> They should start hatching on the 21st April


Thanks for that, I'll be keeping my eye on them.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

hawksport said:


> They should start hatching on the 21st April


Spot on!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just seen a hatching baby with egg still stuck on head and botty  :thumbup:

WooHoo


----------



## MadsAndBramble (Feb 11, 2012)

It's hatching


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My youngest son & me got a lovely glimpse of a tiny little chick leg & (I think) wing about 10 minutes ago


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

the american ones are hatching too!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just seen a chick


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Two & tea's arrived


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*WOWEEEEEE*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Two lovely chicks in full view


----------

